# no daily reports after upgrade



## cbrace (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Earlier this week, I upgraded my VPS to 9.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update. It was quick and painless. 

One detail: I'm no longer receiving the "daily" and "security" reports from the the server. Postfix is running fine, so it doesn't appear to be a delivery problem. Any thoughts on what may have broken?

TIA


----------



## gkontos (Jan 4, 2013)

Check if the upgrade has changed your /etc/aliases file. Also, while tailing the mailog try sending a mail to root:

[CMD=""]# echo test | sendmail root[/CMD]


----------



## cbrace (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. The test mail pointed me in the right direction. These lines were still at the top of /etc/mail/mailer.conf and that was mucking things up:


```
<<<<<<< current version
=======
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/mail/mailer.conf 93858 2002-04-05 04:25:14Z gshapiro $
>>>>>>> 9.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi!

I have the same problem, but mailer.conf seems all right and I can send the test email without issue.

I've browsed a bit on crontab and periodic but not found any changes. Well, all that is over my head anyway... 

What else could explain it?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 6, 2013)

Check if cron is running. Also, what is the output of:

[CMD=""]# cat /var/log/cron | grep periodic[/CMD]


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your time.



			
				gkontos said:
			
		

> Check if cron is running.




```
% cron
cron: cron already running, pid: 1181
```



			
				gkontos said:
			
		

> Also, what is the output of:
> `# cat /var/log/cron | grep periodic`




```
# cat /var/log/cron | grep periodic
cat: /var/log/cron: Permission denied
# su -
% cat /var/log/cron | grep periodic
Dec 22 03:01:00 Marianne /usr/sbin/cron[89997]: (root) CMD (periodic daily)
Dec 22 04:15:00 Marianne /usr/sbin/cron[95919]: (root) CMD (periodic weekly)
```
December 22 was the last day of 2012 I used this computer. Then I upgraded FreeBSD to 9.1-RELEASE on January 3. /var/log/cron has a lot of other entries, neither related to periodic.

Could it be simply a false alert, since this computer is not being used a lot? (less than 2-3 hours a day).


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 6, 2013)

By the way, running periodic daily works and just sent me the two expected e-mails.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 6, 2013)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> Could it be simply a false alert, since this computer is not being used a lot? (less than 2-3 hours a day).



Aha! You forgot to mention that before!!!


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 6, 2013)

So, that’s the reason? I’m really sorry, I’m beginning to play with FreeBSD and I wrongly assumed that daily planned tasks would try to run at least once a day, even if the computer was powered off at the time set in crontab.

Thanks for your time, I’ll research more before submitting other questions  :r 

Best regards,
Juan


----------

